# Nach Sicherungsfall Schütze defekt



## donic (1 November 2018)

Hallo, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Nachdem in unserem Trafo NS seitig eine Phase ausfiel waren mehrere Schützspulen an verschiedenen Verteilungen defekt (teilweise Kurzschluß an Spulen). Ich vermute, das die Steuerspannung von der selben Phase kommt. Es betraf nur Schütze ohne Steuertrafo. 
Was denkt ihr? Überspannung kann man fast ausschließen, da keine anderen Bauteile defekt waren.
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## gravieren (1 November 2018)

Denke, du hattest eine Unterspannung.

Aufgrund der Belastung verschob sich die virtuelle Sternpunktspannung  ?


http://www.comat.ch/news/d/pdf/TA_Unterspannung_de.pdf


----------



## Schmidi (1 November 2018)

Den Fehler kannst du relativ einfach anhand des Schaden an der Spule herausfinden.
Ist die Spule grossflächig verbrannt und evtl. auch der Spulenkörper geschmolzen ist es sehr warscheinlich auf eine Unterspannung zurückzuführen, die Leistung reichte nicht mehr und das Schütz ist abgefallen. Dadurch verringert sich der Blindwiderstand und die Spule verbrennt.
Bei einer Überspannung würde sehr warcheinlich die Wicklung durchschlagen und die Spule würde sehr schnell unterbrechen, es wäre nur ein kleiner Brandschaden ersichtlich.


----------



## donic (1 November 2018)

Dankeschön, für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich die Schütze mal zerlegen. Unterspannung hatte ich nach eigener Recherche schon vermutet.


----------



## Chräshe (2 November 2018)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Bei einer Überspannung würde sehr warcheinlich die Wicklung durchschlagen und die Spule würde sehr schnell unterbrechen, es wäre nur ein kleiner Brandschaden ersichtlich.


  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Spule bei 2x U-Nenn gleich durchschlägt. Vielmehr fließt auch im angezogenen Zustand einfach zu viel Strom. Dann verbrennt die Spule ebenso.


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2018)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Bei einer Überspannung würde sehr warcheinlich die Wicklung durchschlagen



Wie kommst du darauf?
Sowohl bei Unter- als auch bei Überspannung stirbt eine Schützspule den thermischen Tod.


----------



## Schmidi (2 November 2018)

In der Regel ist die Lackisolation und Querschnitt des Spulendrahts auf die verwendete Spannung ausgelegt, wenn jetzt anstatt z.B. 230V plötzlich 400V an der Spule anliegen, wird sie meistens einen Windungsschluss machen und sehr schnell durchbrennen. Bei Unterspannung <0.8*Us wird das Schütz abfallen und die Spule wird thermisch überlastet, der Spulenkörper wird anfangen zu schmelzen bis die Lackisolation auch da durchschlägt. in beiden Fällen kann die Spule Unterbruch machen oder auch Kurzschluss. 
Bei einer leichten Überspannung wird sie natürlich thermisch sterben, dies ist aus dem ersten Post aber nicht abzuschätzen, ich gehe da eher von Unterspannung aus.
Eine Schützspule ist sehr eng auf die Anforderungen ausgelegt, alles andere wäre unwirtschaftlich.
Meine Aussagen basieren auf Erfahrungswerten, wenn jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wäre ich daran sehr interessiert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 November 2018)

Schmidi schrieb:


> In der Regel ist die Lackisolation und Querschnitt des Spulendrahts auf die verwendete Spannung ausgelegt, wenn jetzt anstatt z.B. 230V plötzlich 400V an der Spule anliegen, wird sie meistens einen Windungsschluss machen und sehr schnell durchbrennen.


Bei einer so geringen Überspannung ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass da ein Überschlag stattfindet. Selbst Einfach-Lackdrähte besitzen eine Durchschlagsspannung von über 2kV, wenn du zwei Drähte verdrillst und direkt diese Spannung anlegen würdest. Bei einer Stoßspannungsprüfung von Spulen oder Motorwicklungen werden diese mit einer Stoßspannung von über 2kV geprüft, dann müsste ja jede Spule als fehlerhaft auffallen wenn es bei 400 V schon Windungsschlüsse gibt.
In Zeiten der  Kostenoptimierung mag das mittlerweile anders aussehen, in der Zeit wo ich mich noch mit Spulen und Lackdrähten beschäftigt habe, wurde für 24V-Spulen der gleiche Lackdraht verwendet wie für 400 V Spulen. Für einige Anwendungsfälle kam dann zusätzlich Overcoat zum Einsatz, da hat aber eher mechanische Gründe.


----------



## Schmidi (2 November 2018)

Leider habe ich auch schon Shützspulen eines grösseren Herstellers gehabt welche bei Nennspannung (250VDC) innert kürzester Zeit reihenweise einen Durchschlag hatten. Dies trotz Schutzbeschaltung nach Herstellerangaben. Mit der Qualität oder Reserve der Lackdrähte ist es wohl auch nicht mehr so wie es mal war.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 November 2018)

Aber wenn du eine 230V Spule an 400V anschließt, wird sie eines thermischen Todes sterben und nicht durch einen Überschlag aufgrund der Überspannung. Zumindest ist die thermische Überlastung mit Überschreitung der Temperaturfestigkeit die Ursache, wenn die Isolation sich auflöst hast du dann auch Überschläge.

Schutzbeschaltungen an Schützspulen dienen in erster Linie dem Schutz der Schaltkontakte und sonstigen Bauteilen, und nicht dem Schutz der Schützspule an sich.


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du eine 230V Spule an 400V anschließt, wird sie eines thermischen Todes sterben und nicht durch einen Überschlag aufgrund der Überspannung. Zumindest ist die thermische Überlastung mit Überschreitung der Temperaturfestigkeit die Ursache, wenn die Isolation sich auflöst hast du dann auch Überschläge.



Sehe ich ganz genau so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 November 2018)

> Zitat von *Thomas_v2.1*
> 
> 
> Aber wenn du eine 230V Spule an 400V  anschließt, wird sie eines thermischen Todes sterben und nicht durch  einen Überschlag aufgrund der Überspannung. Zumindest ist die thermische  Überlastung mit Überschreitung der Temperaturfestigkeit die Ursache,  wenn die Isolation sich auflöst hast du dann auch Überschläge.



xxxxxxxxxx
*ACK*


----------



## donic (3 November 2018)

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Ursache. Normalerweise dürften sich doch die anderen Strangspannungen bei Phasenausfall nicht ändern? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## gravieren (3 November 2018)

Zeichne doch mal 3 Phasen mit 3 Verbrauchern ein  !

An der L1 und L2   hast du z.b. deinen Trafo.
Nun trennst die die Sicherung von L2.

Hast di jetzt  0 Volt zwischen   L1 und L2    ?


----------



## donic (3 November 2018)

Die defekten Spulen der Schütze werden aber ohne Steuertrafo direkt über L und N angesteuert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2018)

donic schrieb:


> Die defekten Spulen der Schütze werden aber ohne Steuertrafo direkt über L und N angesteuert.



Hast du überhaupt einen sauberen Nulleiter?


----------



## Cassandra (4 November 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt einen sauberen Nulleiter?



 Natürlich! Und falls der TE doch mal eben, zum Schütz austauschen, den N unterbrochen hätte, würde er es jetzt nicht mehr zugeben, weil er jetzt weiß, dass ein unterbrochener N in benachbarten Kreisen zur Spannungserhöhung führen kann.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EduZO6ld-fg


----------

